# Sunbathers at the Park



## DRB1313 (Mar 8, 2007)

They were soaking 
up the sun, Did'nt think
they would mind if I took there photo.


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 8, 2007)

neat pic...kind of looks like one of 'em has more on its mind than just sunbathing.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like they are waiting for ET to arrive. 

Nice photograph!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2007)

Wonder what they are looking at.  Nice one DRB.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe they are watching people try to un-stuck a tractor,but it's undercover so keep it on the low down.


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 8, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## ed'sboy (Mar 9, 2007)

Great subject, cool pic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 9, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> I believe they are watching people try to un-stuck a tractor,but it's undercover so keep it on the low down.



And I thought they were sayin "Feed me first DRB I'm prettier" Seein we know you bait your subjects     Nice shot


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 9, 2007)

LML, Are you saying that you did not expect turtles


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 9, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> LML, Are you saying that you did not expect turtles



Yep it's been so cold up here yer lucky iffin you can see their face


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ah yes!  Now I understand the LML.  "Love My Labcoat"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 9, 2007)

dang good one drb  but it's a butchers coat


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hunt them and then Butcher-em. No change of attire needed. Makes sense to me.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 9, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Hunt them and then Butcher-em. No change of attire needed. Makes sense to me.



DRB = Dang Right Bright


----------



## rip18 (Mar 13, 2007)

Buck nekkid sunbathers too!!!!


----------

